# A Decent Jig



## pintodeluxe

I like this jig too. I also use it as an oversized router base for edge profiling.


----------



## Racer2007

I like the idea very much but my M200 broke on the first use while doing the last of 3 1/4 " deep cuts . The first 2 went fine but half way thru the 3rd cut on poplar it broke at the screw mount.


----------



## ChrisK

I use M200 and the larger version. I like them both. You can get oversized dowel pins at McMaster-Carr, MSC or Grainger.


----------



## whope

@Richard: Was it one of the smaller routers? I could see where you'd get more force against the mounting screws with a smaller router.

Maybe Jasper would be interested in making one out of transparent aluminum?


----------



## Racer2007

> @Richard: Was it one of the smaller routers? I could see where you d get more force against the mounting screws with a smaller router.
> 
> Maybe Jasper would be interested in making one out of transparent aluminum?
> 
> - whope


It is the Dewalt DWP611PK 1 1/4 HP Compact Router , but it runs smother than my 2 hp Craftsman.
I e-mailed Jasper about it but no response.


----------

